# yay...! mostly...



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time when I took a 'real' vacation - and to be completely honest, this is not 'my' vacation, but my sister's and her family's that they invited me too... regardless, I took the 5-hour (each way!) drive to relax in a beautiful beach-front home with my sis and her family and extended family for an extended 3-day vacation weekend in a beautiful beach-front home in Pacific City, Oregon. 

And I arrived to hear a whale singing in the water. He (or she) continued to sing for over 2 1/2 hours, long after my sister and I caught somewhat up (even though her kids were getting up in a few hours, she stayed up to talk to me until 4am!) 

And, I had had a wonderful day in general - watched Elissa for her first official practice of the 2011-2012 season as a select soccer player, sitting in the sunshine with Cey beside me.

Ceylon did GREAT during the drive (we did stop in the middle for a potty break for everybody). However, I am not exactly thrilled about how he has conducted himself so far in the vacation house. I literally cannot remember the last time he peed or pooed in our house when he and everybody else was up (i.e., not confined to the kitchen after everybody went to bed) yet he has so far managed to poop once and pee TWICE so far in the vacation house, despite being taken out. I mean, I know it's his first time in another house for more than an hour... but still!!!! (Does that really mean he has to forget his house-training???? ...apparently... sigh...)

Other than that, though, he is doing great, and I honestly cannot imagine going on vacation without him... I actually cannot imagine doing anything without him around! Funny how quickly and thoroughly they worm themselves into our hearts, isn't it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you are having such a nice time. As far as Cey is concerned, he is still VERY young, and the LAST thing dogs learn in terms of potty training is to generalize from "I don't pee and poop in the house" to "I don't pee and poop in ANY house." If you don't have an ex-pen with you for when he's indoors, I'd keep him confined to the kitchen or tethered to you to prevent accidents until he's older.

Also, if this is a rental house, it is entirely possible that other dogs have had accidents there previously, which is making him think it's OK too. That's always a problem with rentals. Kodi is very reliable, but I watch him like a hawk in hotels where dogs are allowed, because I SEE him sniffing at specific spots on the carpeting, even though I can't see or smell anything. I'm sure there have been "oopses" there in the past, and I don't want him to think it's OK to add to it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Make sure you take some pictures of Ceylon on the beach so we can all be jealous.

Have a great time!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I want a vacation for two days without dogs or humans! LOL Can you tell I'm burned out?

I'm glad to hear you're having a great time. I agree with Karen and it also is a new environment which is exciting but confusing, too. Sounds like he's having a good time. And yes, we need pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack have wormed their way into my heart. I hate leaving the house. I know they will be fine....after all, they sleep all the time!


----------

